
Show HN: Command-Pal – The hackable command palette, inspired by VSCode - gitgud
https://github.com/benwinding/command-pal
======
gitgud
Hi HN,

This is a small project I've been working on. It's a configurable _command
palette_ library, which can easily be included in any website/webapp (works on
mobile too!).

Demo: [https://benwinding.github.io/command-pal/demos/cp-
advanced/](https://benwinding.github.io/command-pal/demos/cp-advanced/)

 _Command Palette 's_ are one of the best UX features you can include in an
application and are beloved by many (searching in the HN site, almost all
comments mentioning Command Palette's are positive)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=command%20palette&sort=byDate&type=comment)

Is this useful? Anyway let me know your thoughts!

Cheers,

Ben

